# Microchips



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I know, another thread. But, always looking to improve stuff 

What microchips does everyone like and use? 

Any issues with migrating?

Do you wait until a later age?

We tattoo. We want the puppies to leave us with correct identification of what puppy is whom for USCA registration, showing and trialing. We also micro-chip, but want to ensure no migration. 


Thanks!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Lulus is AVID. Her breeder did it and brought be the paper work.

My question is, do all chips scan the same way? So if I have AVID and you have another brand, how do they both know whose who?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

My dog, Ruger, has Home Again. Its never migrated and it reads fine every time its scanned. I just don't like paying the annual fee for the Home Again service.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We used to use Avid. Changed to Home Again a few years ago. We've had a couple, from both brands, migrate but it's a very small percentage. Had one Avid just stop working after a few years for no particular reason, but again that was one out of dozens of chips. Really have been pretty happy with both.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

robk said:


> . I just don't like paying the annual fee for the Home Again service.


You don't have to pay an annual fee. The one time fee to register the chip is all that is needed. The annual fee that they try to get people to pay is NOT to keep the chip registered or to allow you to update information. It's for additional services above and beyond the chip registration. If you want those services, then of course you have to pay. But if all you want is the chip registered then you don't have to pay any annual fees.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Chris Wild said:


> You don't have to pay an annual fee. The one time fee to register the chip is all that is needed. The annual fee that they try to get people to pay is NOT to keep the chip registered or to allow you to update information. It's for additional services above and beyond the chip registration. If you want those services, then of course you have to pay. But if all you want is the chip registered then you don't have to pay any annual fees.


Yep. Took me two years of paying unnecessary subscription fees to figure this out because I'm a dummy. 

Honestly the only thing I don't like about HomeAgain is that they don't make it especially clear that the annual subscription fee is basically unnecessary. It's not exactly _hidden,_ but they sure don't go out of their way to point it out to you!

Around here, Home Again is the prevailing system, so that's what I went with because I want to have the best possible chance that whatever scanner the local shelters use will pick up my dogs' chips.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

All of mine are Home Again. My oldest dog's still read at 14. Both old dogs I've had with tattoos were illegible at 12 and 14 years.


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

We did Home Again  
We microchipped right after we got our puppy at 8 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lord, I have chips from all over the place. AVID, Home Again, ResQ, DATAMARS....

They all work, no migration, but what a pain


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have used both Avid and Homeagain. Alexis HA still reads at 10. I have not had issues with any of them. Club member has an imported bitch whose ISO chip has traveled and doesn't always like to read. Real pain in the rear. 

I do both tattoos and chips.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Merciel said:


> Yep. Took me two years of paying unnecessary subscription fees to figure this out because I'm a dummy.


Me too!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have Home Again. The breeder tattooed her before I took her home as well.
I think it migrated some, although when I asked the vet tech to check it she started to go to the correct spot and I told her it was closer to the neck area, she tried that first then went right to it, closer to the shoulder than I had remembered them injecting it. IDK, maybe I was wrong, she seemed to know where to find it. She got her chip at one of her first appointments at the vet, so she was still very young. Perhaps 8 to 10 weeks, maybe 12 weeks, I don't remember.

Yes, I believe they have to have a universal reader for some of the chips or have the correct reader. 

I paid for the yearly services up until this year and I liked the added service, I got e-mails when a dog/cat in my area was missing and I would keep my eye out for the missing pet, thought that may be nice if I were missing my dog.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy and my cat both have Home Again chips. 

Every time I take Ozzy in for his yearly rabies (which I only give him because it's required for mandatory license), I have them check for his chip to ensure it still scans or to see if it's migrated.

I want to check, because in the case he ever gets lost, if it happens to migrate to some funky spot, I can post in ads and alert the shelter that if they get a little brown dog, to scan wherever the chip may have migrated to.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thanks for all the answers and feedback. I like to do a re-check on what we are doing and what other people are doing.

To us, most important thing is that the puppies are correctly identified.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

How do you get your dog tattooed?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sue, I forgot to mention that I do my pups at around 8 weeks when they go in for their health check. I did not chip my C and D litters. People did NOT want it done. Deja was chipped just this year. It was FAR worse than doing a puppy. First time I have ever seen her think about eating my vet.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Sue, I forgot to mention that I do my pups at around 8 weeks when they go in for their health check. I did not chip my C and D litters. People did NOT want it done. Deja was chipped just this year. It was FAR worse than doing a puppy. First time I have ever seen her think about eating my vet.


I can only imagine! That needle is gigantic! I figure at 8 weeks, a puppy's skin is a bit softer, so it goes in easier. 

Ozzy was done when he was about 2ish? He was put up on the table and he thought the tech was gonna love on him. Then he got the big surprise, screamed, and had the ultimate look of betrayal plastered on his face. Poor guy.... 

My cat, on the other hand, acted like nothing had happened. I thought the tech was going to look like the guy in Saw that had to go through the razor wire maze when he was finished, but nope. Matrix was just looking around at everything, got stabbed, and didn't even bat an eye. I think just _watching _it hurt me more than it bothered him!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have a member of our club that does the tattoos for the breeders in the area. He is one of the best ones that I have seen. We are lucky!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As a buyer I get all my animals chipped and would not mind if the breeder chipped the puppy but would prefer for it to *not* be registered so I can register it (and will pay the one time fee). Personally I do not like contact information that is out of state. I usually put my parents as my secondary contact because they aren't ever going to move, they are never on vacation unless they are with me already, my mom only works part time, and my dad works from home so they are probably easier to get in touch with than I am if for some reason the dog was lost/found.


----------

